# Sphynx pose



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

This one of Oliver always reminds me of a sphynx. do you have any similar?


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

.
@mightyboosh - Oliver is such a regal looking fellow!

Moo Shu - _demented_ Sphynx:


----------



## MaggieDemi (Nov 17, 2018)

1CatOverTheLine said:


> Moo Shu - _demented_ Sphynx:


Pretty crocheted blanket. She looks so innocent here. :Smuggrin


----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)

Zoe


----------



## raysmyheart (Nov 16, 2018)

Speedy. A little bit of a Sphinx pose.

I'd love to see more of these, great photo theme! Speedy probably likes to relax with this pose the most, so I should have more photos coming.

Oliver, Moo Shu and Zoe all look very regal @mightyboosh @1CatOverTheLine @Shane Kent :Cat :Cat :Cat


----------



## weebeasties (Nov 30, 2018)

This one of baby Sam looks a little sphinx-ish.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

Moo shu, speedy, Oliver, and Missy :Happy love it.


----------



## Donnaev (Jan 20, 2019)

Capt. KitKat Jack










Korin said:


> Moo shu, speedy, Oliver, and Missy :Happy love it.


And Korin. Where's Korin? @Korin ?


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

how about a partial Sphinx







?


----------



## Korin (Jan 19, 2019)

Donnaev said:


> Capt. KitKat Jack
> View attachment 389107
> 
> 
> And Korin. Where's Korin? @Korin ?


Great to see the Captain, I couldn't find a good Sphinx pose from Korin. Here is the closest one I could find


----------



## 1CatOverTheLine (Apr 17, 2017)

@thefiresidecat - Any pose at all will do for Dante! Welcome to PetForums - _you're_ a sight for sore eyes. Do please stop in at the welcome thread and say hello!

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/a-special-new-member-welcome.506146/
.


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## RufusBiteUs (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Shane Kent (Nov 18, 2018)

Molly


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Shane Kent said:


> Molly


Such a beauty, @Shane Kent !


----------

